# Beware of Fake Online Banks



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

Do your homework before trusting an online bank with your money, it might not be a reputable institution...http://www.bankrate.com/financing/banking/watch-out-for-fake-online-banks/?ec_id=cmct_finance_mod


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2014)

Good advice, SB.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

Just logon to Bank of That Guy.  We're here to help...


----------

